# Endurance 35



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking at buying an endurance 35.

I would like to conect with anyone who knows these boats.

The one I am looking at was built by De Kleer.

Email me at [email protected]

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John. I have never owned but I do love the boats. Great looking. Here is a good link to an Endeavour 35 owner's site. Tom.

http://www.endeavourowners.com/boats/e35/e35specs.html


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

JDin Africa was asking about the Endurance 35 and not the Endeavour 35. The Endurance 35 was 1970's era character boat that was built in a wide range of materials (steel, ferrocement and various fiberglass techniques)and in a wide range of quality levels. Most were built with a high pilot house and flush deck forward. They have always struck me as strange boats, with a silly amount of weight crammed on a oddly short waterline and a lot of top-hamper. During the 70's there was a fad towards boats that were cariactures of traditional cruising boats and the Endurance 35 would fall in that category. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ouch! You are right Jeff! Okay so go with the boat I cited...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

FYI, DeKleer was a Vancouver BC based builder that produced a series of "Fraser" boats (30, 40, 42, 52) as well as the Endurance line. They offered both kit hull and decks as well as finished products. Since many were kit boats the finish quality will vary widely. DeKleer's glass work is reputedly quite solid, but not high tech or light weight.

While Jeff H is likely correct that the design itself may not be the best, there are many of these boats cruising coastal and offshore waters in various forms - I have seen ketch rigs, cutters, centercockpit versions as well. They do appeal to the traditionalist crowd but don't really have an interior that matches the apparent volume in the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is what I am looking for in a a boat. the Endurance seems to get close but I would be happy to hear some ulternatives.

Pilot House- I live on the BC coast near Desolation Sound. Much of my cruising will be winter cruises up the inlets and to the Broughton Islands and the central coast. Bell Bella area etc. I am looking for a pilot house as those out flow winds can be very chilly. I would be doing a fair amount of motoring up the inlets, as it would be very slow going otherwise. So a good comfy pilot house is a must.

Must sail Ok - I am looking for a boat that although has a decent pilot house, can still sail ok. I fisher or something like that does not do. I do not want a motor sailer.

Off shore capable- I would like to be able to sail off shore. I am not expecting to arrive first but safe and fairly comfortably.

Durable-I want somthing pretty solid.

Price- I need a boat to be under $45,000. The Endurance I am looking at fits this criteria.

Live aboard- I want to live aboard about 6 months a year.

I do not like fast looking boats. Not sure why. Just my personality. I do like the traditional look as you call it.

Here is a link to a web page I put together with boat specs, ictures and a recent survey. I have taken out some of the survey info as i was not sure if there is a confidentiality issue such as surveyers name etc.

http://www.kayakingtours.com/sail/endurance_surv.htm

I would love to hear your feed back on this boat, or if there is another boat I should be looking at based on my criteria.

Cheers, John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Locally available pilothouse types include the Cooper series (316,353,416 etc), Sceptre 41/43s, and the relatively rare North Sea 34. These all probably sail fairly well but may not have the traditional appeal that you seem to like.

Capital Yachts built a series of Bill Garden designed pilothouse boats, the Gulf 29, & 32. The 29 is smallish but a good sailing boat and the 32 is very traditional, full keel and fairly heavy. They will be in or close to your price range, as will the smaller Coopers and the North Sea.

The Endurance will likely suit your needs too, so if you like the look and she surveys well (she shows well in the pics) it may well be the boat for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Enduranc 35*

Check the Bill Tripp designs in the Columbia line of boats. Older, heavier sailboats but well desgned and solid.


----------



## krissteyn (Mar 1, 2004)

just curious - I thought endurance also came as a ketch rig - how would that suit you in BC ? a little expensive for me unfortunately... but she sure looks pretty !

kris


----------



## mikewrightoo (Nov 22, 2009)

*endurance 35*

The criticism that the endurance 35 was designed to look like oe be a take off of more traditional designs is quite hollow so dont give it much heed. one might argue any vessel after the friendship sloop or glouchester schooner that has a clpper bow and oval arched transom and a decent looking sheerline is a take off. this says nothing really. Clearly Francis Hershoff nor many other excellent naval architects were intimidated by such reasoning. These hull forms all have their advantages and drawbacks however what one needs to keep in mind is what you need in a vessel.

the endurance thirty five is in fact well cruised and in the sloop or cutter format quite easy to handle with plenty of deck space..a stable helm..and fairly low windage given the value of a good sized pilothouse and dodger in the less gentle or sun baked climes.

Clearly one cannot have it all. and speed is not the be all and end all when so many factors such as the tide floe. cleanliness of the bottom..condition of the rig...trim of the sails and helmsmanship all contribute to the equation. It is easy to criticize a thirty or thirty five foot vessel from the deck of a fifty foot craft
however the main thing is to get what works for you in the conditions you sail in. and that meets basic criteria of design. beauty is often overlooked but as howard chapell once mentioned you can call ugly beautiful all you want but it is still ugly. The endurance 35 doesnt look at all bad. and as Joshua Slocum once quipped..when fitting out the Spray (a highly criticized design)..you can often tell a good vessel by a blow of the eye. cheers ,ike wright shipwright and builder tofino bc


----------



## shayw (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you buy the boat? One down in San Carlos Mexico for sale.


----------

